# MES questions.



## dribron (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife found a 30" MES on craigslist for 75.00, I have contacted the person but no response just yet. Anyway my question is this, I have heard that you should not use a extension cord. Because I do not have an out door plug, I am left with two options.. 1) Use a cord. 2) Use in the garage, with door up. 
  SO I was wondering if it was possible to use a cord, and just how much power loss should I expect. Also I am wondering just how smokey they are? Are they as smoky as my char smoker... or is it less smoky, if so is it possible to use in a garage, or will it ruin everything in the garage?

   Thank you, Duane.


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 26, 2010)

get a 12 gauge extension cord and you will be fine.


----------



## ronp (Apr 26, 2010)

Ditto to what ECTO1 said.


----------



## eman (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought 10 / 3 cord and the ends and made my own cord just long enough for what i need.  I checked w/ my meter and i have no voltage drop and the amp draw w/ the unit pluged into the receptical and w/ my 15 foot cord is within 1 amp. 
 you can use a cord but it needs to be heavy guage and just long enough to make it outside. The disclamier is more for liability issues tham operation problems.


----------



## dribron (Apr 27, 2010)

How about the smoke, is it less smokey than a char smoker?? Whould it be okay in the garage at times?


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I would not do it in the garage unless it is well ventilated no need to put you and your in danger for some ribs.  The unit does not get too hot and the smoke is TBS but it is still Carbon Monoxide.  if you had all the doors open maybe but not worth the risk IMHO.

http://www.cdc.gov/co/faqs.htm


----------



## dribron (Apr 27, 2010)

Well our garage is not connected to the house.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 27, 2010)

I put mine just inside the garage with the door all the way up the last couple of times, and I use a regular gauge orange outdoor extension cord, and I'm still alive. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They aren't very smoky at all, and it heated up just fine.

That's a great price, BTW, mine was $225 new after tax+shipping.


----------



## dribron (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, just got an e-mail back. I'll be picking it up afterr work... He said no-one else had called and he was about to toss it to the curb to make room in the garage. So it looks like I'll be getting it for 50.00 not the 75.00 origianally asked for. He say's it works fine, and was used a few times the year he bought it,(year before last) But not sence then, so wanted to make room in the garage for his other hobbies.... Lucky me!


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 27, 2010)

He shoots He scores!!!!!!!!


----------



## dribron (Apr 27, 2010)

After stepping into nothing but pot holes, it's nice to land on a lilly pad once in a while....


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought a 25" extension cord at Harbor Freight for $35.00 and it is 10ga wire.  Most houses are wired with 12/2 with a ground so a 10 ga extension cord is heavier than most house wiring.


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 27, 2010)

I use mine in the garage all the time. I have two windows and leave the door open.


----------



## dribron (Apr 27, 2010)

Does it smoke the place up much? I figure that it shouldnt leave mush more of a smoky smell that is already there. After I finnish with my char burner I always pull it into the garage, dont like leaving it out side. I'm sure nothing would happen to it, but comming from cali orogianaly I have learned to leave nothing out doors. Even things thar are locked up, arnt safe there.... lol


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 27, 2010)

You have to leave the door open. It will get really smoky otherwise.


----------



## dribron (Apr 27, 2010)

Well it turns out that it was not a MEWS but a smoke hallow. Very clean unit, certainly not often used. Still at 50.00 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## placebo (Apr 27, 2010)

Great deal. I use mine in the garage with the door open when it's raining out and if it gets too smokey I just plug a fan in to blow the smoke out.


----------



## dribron (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice I'll re-cure here today... see how she is. Maybe I'll run her in the garage, just to see how it is in the garage, and see how a fan will help out..


----------



## lintonkennels (Apr 27, 2010)

I have used mine in my dads garage.  It is a 32x48 and we left the doors open and it was fine.  I don't belive that mine puts a lot of smoke out so I would say it would be fine


----------



## dribron (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I cured it on high for about two hours, the smoke really didn't seem bad at all. I nonly had the door half way up. So really not bad at all... Seems to be a nice littel smoker. I'll be testing her out tonight with a couple side's of salmon for my wife's b-day... It will be here, about a dozen kids running around, and eith or nine of her friends. At the moment it looks like I'll be the ony guy.... Lord help me!!


----------



## leosmith78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Man, you got an awesome deal! I love my MES and I sure you will too.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Apr 28, 2010)

Adrift all alone in the estrogen ocean!  Hope you have a life jacket!


----------



## dribron (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, that was pretty much it, swimming in an estrogen ocean holding on tight too a bottel of dark rum..lol


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 28, 2010)

Ditto here, but I'd be less likely if my garage wasn't fairly well ventilated or if it was connected to the house. My garage is an uninsulated polebarn type building that you can see good space for air flow around most of the edges.  Congrats on a good buy.


----------



## dribron (Apr 29, 2010)

My garage is completly seperate from the house, and about 25 feet or so away from it. Not sure how well ventilated it is. Still with the big door up, a littel fan, and the smoker close to the door. It seems fine, can't even smell the smoke the next day. Of course winter might not work out sence the truck like it's home in the cold days.


----------

